# Betta won't eat



## Blackadder (Jul 7, 2006)

I bought a Betta about 3 weeks ago and I have so far never seen her eat anything. When I feed the fish, she watches the food float past her face but doesn't react to it. She seems healthy enough, although she likes to hide more than my other betta (a male, now deceased) did.

Also, although the store told me she was female, she is as brightly coloured as any male I've ever seen. Is there any way to tell?


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

It's not uncommon for fish to refuse to eat when you've just brought them home but 3 weeks is an awfully long time.

What exactly are you trying to feed it? Most bettas will not eat flake food, no matter how hungry they are.

Get some Hikari Betta Bites and see if that'll entice it to eat. (Wardley's may have betta bites that are cheaper but they're crap imho)

Post a pic of your darling little friend so we can admire it.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Have you tried frozen bloodworms - might have been on that diet at the pet store ?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

It might well be parasitic after that long... even in a horrible environment like a tiny bowl they usually eat well..

I agree the hikari betta bites is highly attractant... if they refuse that and bloodworms something is likely wrong...

And my betta actually eats flake ... I cant believe it either


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

agreeing with all of the above. bettas are notorious little piggies and 3 weeks w/out eating is weird. check the hikari bites & the bloodworms, bettas will do almost *anything* for bloodworms (backflips, head stands...) and if yours is still refusing to eat then you need to look at other possibilities.

is the water temp correct?
aquarium (not table!!) salt in the water?
is the water treated to remove clorine etc.?
are you doing proper water changes?


----------



## Blackadder (Jul 7, 2006)

I have offered her pellets, flakes, live bloodworms and frozen bloodworms. I've never seen her eat, although she appears to be otherwise healthy.

I do weekly 20% water changes. Ammonia and nitrite are at 0 and nitrates are at 5. The temp is usually about 80. I don't have any salt in the water. I don't keep her in a bowl. She is in a 29-gallon tank w/ some other fishes.

What should I do?


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

If you have a 2.5 or a 5 gallon tank you could isolate her in, this will prove/disprove that she's eating.

She's probably eating when you're not looking and enjoys watching your anxiety. lol


----------



## Blackadder (Jul 7, 2006)

She now eats frozen bloodworms (but nothing else). 

Thanks for everybody's help.


----------

